
Occupy Central’s polite protesters - vxNsr
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/foreigners/2014/10/occupy_central_s_polite_protesters_the_hong_kong_demonstrators_are_disciplined.html?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email
======
vxNsr
The total contrast with nearly every other protest of recent memory is so
stark and telling.

These people have been planning this for probably years, they were just
waiting for Beijing to openly say that the open elections wouldn't be open
(which knowing China was inevitable) and then boom a handbook is "suddenly"
published and widely distributed and there is a clear sense of self and "don't
f*$& with my life" sentiment by all the protesters who are the most trained
protesters in the world. If any of the protests happened like this one does
movements would've won.

